# DC motor speed control



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Anybody recommend a cheap speed controller for a 12v DC motor? 

Gris


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

I use the Kit 67 Motor Speed Controller that I got from QKits (I think) a few years ago. The speed of my FCG motor was a bit too fast, like around 8 RPM, so I use the controller to slow it down a bit. The Kit 67 is sold by several sources, prices run around $23 - $28. It's easy to build and use.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

I recently purchased this one from Monster Guts for $20. Works great!
http://www.monsterguts.com/store/product.php?productid=17741&cat=3&page=1

Comes built...ready to go.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I've used one like this and been happy with it - http://www.ebay.com/itm/250943378758?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=ST


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*Tihs work too then?*

Hey Halstaff, I know this thread is years old, but i see the one you got on ebay great price, but looking to get one quick and fairly cheap, I found this on amazon, what do you think, figure it would work, and it's prime 2 day ship. 

URBEST® Hi-Q Pulse Width PWM DC Motor Speed Regulator Controller Switch 6V 12V 24V 10A (12V-60V-10A-400W) - - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51pUhZstgdL


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I have one very similar to that one. It works fine, just be aware that the torque will be affected as you slow down the motor.


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

*Yes!*



DarkOne said:


> I have one very similar to that one. It works fine, just be aware that the torque will be affected as you slow down the motor.


Indeed Darkone, I need that as the prop, a swaying zombie was moving so fast the arms were whipping machines, and literally it started to weeble, than wobble, and then it would completely tip over from building up inertia lol, well unless I held my foot on the base to keep it steady. I found my demonica spirit halloween prop plug 6V 3A and that seemed to do the trick, slow, and enough power to keep it running.


----------

